# Too Tall?



## medicore (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my first grow ever, and a buddy of mine came over and said that he doesn't think my plants will produce very much.  He thinks they will not get dense enough buds because they are too tall.  My plants are about ten feet right now and still growing.  I do not have the experience to know but I thought the larger the plant the better.  Am I dealing with a moron or is he right?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL i think a MORON but i could be wrong.
There not such a thing as too tall you'll get NICE buds bro.
Can you post pics cause ill love to see a ten FOOT monster is it a gurl.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

I want to see too.    Get some pics of the Bahama Mama.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*An outdoor 10 foot tall MJ plant........*

Would supply one person for the the rest of his life.

Just keep on playing stupid and in a few months, get his opinion then.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> *An outdoor 10 foot tall MJ plant........*
> 
> Would supply one person for the the rest of his life.
> 
> Just keep on playing stupid and in a few months, get his opinion then.


 
 ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## walter (Jul 30, 2007)

yep get some pis rollin i would also like to see


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Jul 30, 2007)

10ft that is crazyyyy !!!


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> This is my first grow ever, and a buddy of mine came over and said that he doesn't think my plants will produce very much.  He thinks they will not get dense enough buds because they are too tall.  My plants are about ten feet right now and still growing.  I do not have the experience to know but I thought the larger the plant the better.  Am I dealing with a moron or is he right?



"TOO tall"...like too much money or too much fun.. 
My thoughts..it may not produce the 2 litre pop bottle sized colas, but not "because" of its height, but because it is likely sativa dominate, if she is that tall already. Sat's tend to produce .."less dense" long braided looking buds, rather than the tight, huge girthed buds of the indica variety.
Hope you have a long season. It mayy be as late as mid November finishing.
Love to see a pic, too...


----------



## reefer (Jul 31, 2007)

Got some pics for those who want em


----------



## Mutt (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW man nice plants.!!!! nothing too tall about those. lol
I had to remove the pic of the guy walking...not a good idea on this forum.


----------



## reefer (Jul 31, 2007)

haha those arent my plants. I jsut googled some tall ones cuz people wanted to see some tall MJ

lol U deleted the best one! those things were like trees!


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 31, 2007)

*falls in love*


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 1, 2007)

I just cut down an 8 foot male. This brings back bad memories.  

lol.


----------



## walter (Aug 3, 2007)

im still interested in seeing YOUR 10 footers


----------



## medicore (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to get these pics up.  I had to cut my tallest plant down to about 7 ft. because it is growing over the fence and everyone can see them.  Anyways here they are.:holysheep:


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice!

You'll have plenty of bud!  Great job......  Your buddy will change his tune in about 3 months.  Look like they've got a ways to go.  Still vegging.  Hope you don't have first freeze until end of october.  Looks like a sativa so you've got awile.  

Good luck.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking plants. If your worried about them getting over the fence start topping them it will just make them grow out bushy and stop growing up. And it will make your stalk and stems stronger and more able to hold up the buds.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks great man.


----------



## ljjr (Aug 5, 2007)

i don't post much but i had to after seeing those lovely ladies, but hell man your buddy is just jealous, you'll have a ton of bud and he'll prolly be the first one asking for some!, i'd tie drive a stake in the ground and tie em down. awesome plants bro and gl!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow those look like some awsome plants bro also looks like a nice place you got them growing in.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea what is that the impound yard for your town  police department. Bet its safe there.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Those Are Nice Never  Too Tall....


----------



## walter (Aug 7, 2007)

nice job,, finaly got pics,, i would of tied it down befor i choped it thoe.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice very nice  no such thing as too, tall, hick is right the buds will  likely not be a foot long but they sure will be , plump and fat . as i have found out growing  tall out door plants.  than again i didnt have the advise on keeping them , as healthy in the past as i have recieved on this site .:watchplant: :fly:  grow on, youll need this flying dude soon


----------

